# Arrays umwandeln



## Akkuschrauber (13. Februar 2009)

Hat jetzt vielleicht nix mit Webdesign zu tun, aber ich hab kein besseres Forum gefunden.

Ich hab folgendes Problem: 
Und zwar möchte ich in Visual Basic.NET ein eindimensionales Array in ein zweidimensionales umwandeln. Der 2D Array soll 200 Zahlen mit je 8 Stellen speichern. Es sollen immer 10Zahlen in eine "Reihe", dann soll eine neue beginnen. Ich steh da leider total aufm Schlauch, vielleicht kann mir ja einer von euch dabei helfen.

Greetz 
Akkuschrauber


----------



## k-b (13. Februar 2009)

Pseudocode (da Problem Programmiersprachenunabhängig und ich kein VB kann):


ausgangsarray;
c = 0;

for i = 0; i < x; i++
 for j = 0; j < y; j++
  neuesarray_[j] = ausgangsarray[c]
  c++;

x und y sind die Grenzen von deinem zweidimensionallen Array, jeweils in x und y - Richtung (habe deine verworrene Fragestellung nicht ganz verstanden). Dann befüllst du das Array, indem du jeden Wert (also in beiden Dimensionen) durchgehst und für jeden Wert einen noch nicht gelesenen Wert aus dem ursprungsarray raus holst._


----------



## Akkuschrauber (14. Februar 2009)

Vielen Dank, funktioniert.


----------

